# Back Tire Wear



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why does my Rear Tires wear out bald and my fronts dont lose any grip what so ever. and it does it in a short period of time. my alignment is good. My back tires wear then it starts fishtailing after every bump
Help Me please


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

curtisj85 said:


> Why does my Rear Tires wear out bald and my fronts dont lose any grip what so ever. and it does it in a short period of time. my alignment is good. My back tires wear then it starts fishtailing after every bump
> Help Me please



Not nearly enough information to help you. What tires, what suspension, what aligment settings, car ever been hit in the back, both rear tires, driving habits?


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

wes said:


> Not nearly enough information to help you. What tires, what suspension, what aligment settings, car ever been hit in the back, both rear tires, driving habits?


Running 17" rims with kuhmo 205/45/17. All suspension is stock. my car was hit from the drivers side in between the two doors mostly towaqrds the real. Then i drive in louisiana my everyday drive to work is about 10 miles and has some curves in the highway two extreme curves. and yes both rear tires in short period of time. And my front tires have hardly any wear


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what is your tire pressure set at


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*back tire wear*

not sure right now its in a different state than me and honestly i hadnt really been checkin in over this semester because architecture was kickin my ass. Is the pressure a big problem but i would think it would be the same all the way around and i should experience wear through every tire right. And i do drive fast if that adds to it


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well if the rears or any tire is over inflated or underinflated it will cause unneccassary wear to the tires..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about dog-tracking? the toe specs may be right, but the front and rear axles are not going the same way, and can drag, causing premature tire wear.


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> what about dog-tracking? the toe specs may be right, but the front and rear axles are not going the same way, and can drag, causing premature tire wear.


I think this is more than likely the problem cause soon as they get bald every bump i hit the back end slides out. how do i correct this


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

curtisj85 said:


> I think this is more than likely the problem cause soon as they get bald every bump i hit the back end slides out. how do i correct this


Get it on an alignment rack, check front and rear just to see where it is at. Then you will KNOW what the settings are. Also how are th etires wearing and what tires are they?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

curtisj85 said:


> Running 17" rims with kuhmo 205/45/17. All suspension is stock. my car was hit from the drivers side in between the two doors mostly towaqrds the real. Then i drive in louisiana my everyday drive to work is about 10 miles and has some curves in the highway two extreme curves. and yes both rear tires in short period of time. And my front tires have hardly any wear


Since the Fronts normally wear out much faster than the rears I believe you have a severe mis-alignment problem. 
A four wheel align will tell you the extent of the problem, and the shop will offer some guidance on who can fix the problem in your area. 
this may also explain the unstable handling when your hit bumps... 
good Luck......


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

wes said:


> Get it on an alignment rack, check front and rear just to see where it is at. Then you will KNOW what the settings are. Also how are th etires wearing and what tires are they?


 The whole surface is wearing especially the outsides of it. They are Kuhmo 205/40/17 i had falkens they did the same thing


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also check the rear bushings on the rear beam and arms to see if they have some excessive play. it also doesn't hurt to make sure your rear wheel bearings are good and tight. unsettling the car when going over a bump, seems like some play somewhere.


----------

